# piantare il fidanzato



## Deva

Hola a todos! vorrei sapere se in spagnolo esiste l'equivalente di iantare il fidanzato... in questo caso non si può fare una traduzione letterale, vero? se no, quale/i verbo/i si possono usare? Grazie mille!!


----------



## Neuromante

Invece si.  Si dice propio "Plantar el novio" Anche "Plantar *al *novio" ma io non ti saprei dire en quale caso si usi ogniuna.

Puoi dire anche "Largar el novio" ma è piu bruto. Penso venga dal italiano "mettere alla larga"


----------



## saia

He encontrado *dejar plantado/a a alguien.*
Por ejemplo: "La otra noche mi novio me dejó plantada.

Esperamos confirmación de nativos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, y luego existe la expresión "dar plantón", como por ejemplo "Mi novio me dio plantón".

Un saludo.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Y se puede usar solamente "dejar" ?


----------



## Neuromante

Cuidado:
"Dar plantón" no implica necesariamente una ruptura. Se puede usar perfectamente cuando has quedado con alguien y no se presenta. Que te quedas esperandolo como una planta

"Dejar" se puede usar igual que "Lasciare" en italiano, con los mismos matices respecto a "Plantar" que en italiano con "Piantare".


----------



## rachelmf

Cuidado, IlPetaloCarmesi:
Piantare il fidanzato, bidonare o fare un bidone significa plantar al novio, no acudir a una cita.
Rompere con il fidanzato significa romper con el novio/dejar al novio.


----------



## pumy

Me he hecho un lío.

¿Entonces "piantare il fidanzato" sería no acudir a una cita?

Neuromante: "plantar el novio" no se dice, en todo caso "plantar al novio"

¡Saludos!


----------



## irene.acler

"Piantare il fidanzato" no es "no acudir a una cita", sino "plantar al novio".


----------



## pumy

Vale, entonces en mi opinión "piantare il fidanzato" es equivalente a "plantar al novio". Yo creo que es más común "dejar al novio" o "cortar con el novio".

En cambio "dar plantón" es no acudir a una cita, aunque una cosa podría provocar la otra


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, perfecto! Hemos aclarado todo, me parece


----------



## rachelmf

irene.acler said:


> "Piantare il fidanzato" no es "no acudir a una cita", sino "plantar al novio".


Por lo que dices, piantare il novio es también rompere con il fidanzato, debe ser un sinónimo de este último, es decir, que piantare il fidanzato è un falso amico.
En español plantar al novio no implica necesariamente romper, significa dar plantón.


----------



## irene.acler

Aaah, no, en italiano "piantare il fidanzato" significa romper con él.
"Dar plantón" se traduce con "bidonare", "tirare un bidone" (ojo que no se dice "fare un bidone").


----------



## pumy

Bueno, lo de "plantar al novio" depende del uso que se le dé. No sé, a mi si un amigo me dice que su novia le ha plantado interpreto que han roto.


----------



## rachelmf

Sí, es verdad, plantar al novio puede significar tanto abandonarle como no acudir a una cita.
El DRAE. dice : plantar: 7. tr. coloq. Dejar a alguien burlado o abandonarle.
"_Plantó a su novio dos días antes de la boda"._
Pero en España se usa mucho más 'cortar o romper' con el novio.
Plantar yo creo que se deja más para abandonar al novio antes de la boda, que ocurre menos.


----------

